# Which device would you buy with the "Smarts", the display or the BluRay player



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I know that apps can and will differ between displays and BluRay/media players and maybe because of that one would want to buy both with smarts. But if the apps were the same, why duplicate it? My thinking is let the BluRay/media player handle the smarts and buy the best picture quality and the largest possible screen size one can get without the smarts.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree 100%, it is just hard to find a display that is not "smart" yet top of the line . With the push toward streaming, just about everything nowadays have all the apps to make streaming possible and easy for the end consumer. 

Samsung for example for displays, has the most apps but their non smart tv is the lower line models which will not have all the better parts for enhanced picture quality. 

Essentially the smart options are now standard "features" like 3d on the high end models.

For your question, I would get the "smart blu player" and the best non smart tv (LED or plasma) available!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Look at it this way, a "smart" TV will cost many times more than a Bluray player with many of the same apps. If your display is already decent then a $150 smart Bluray player may be the better option.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Look at it this way, a "smart" TV will cost many times more than a Bluray player with many of the same apps. If your display is already decent then a $150 smart Bluray player may be the better option.


I agree. Economically it makes more sense to get a "smart" bluray player. Lot more savings in terms of costs. 

With that being said, just check the specs of a non smart tv and see if it is up to par so to speak.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I would recommend you try the built-in internet apps you would likely use to decide which way to go... Some companies have pathetic interfaces for their smart sets. Then again, some blu-ray players suffer the same issue.


----------



## horace pop (Jun 22, 2012)

i would think that a blue ray player with 3d capabilities would be my 1st optionhttp://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/smilies/neener.gif


----------



## Lecky (Oct 27, 2013)

I agree with you, I would have much rather bought a bigger display, without all the smart features for the same price.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe you can get a demo/open box deal the savings could offset the features cost. Then try to get an extended warranty for free or a discounted rate. I wasn't concerned about features when j bought mine I just wanted the better picture. I recently went on vacation and watched lower end displays wherever we stayed, it was nice to come home to our Samsung F-8500.


----------

